# Am I crazy? Faucet mounting help needed.



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I here's the scenario. The homeowner bought the faucet. It's for a free standing tub. He wants it mounted in the wall (see photo). The problem is there's no access after the Sheetrock is hung. I don't see how this faucet will work for this application. 

What say you, oh experts of the rough-in??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:no:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Those faucets are meant to be mounted in the tub.....

Tell the cheap ass to buy the right faucets for the tub


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

here is the tub meant for that faucet


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Pipe up to the wall in ridge pipe and use some nice brass unions.

IDK it might work...or on second thought might want to get the right faucet.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

There's a few ways to make it work but with the added labor and materials spent (making chases/soffits, chrome nipples and fittings, etc.) you and the homeowner would be better off just getting a faucet meant for wall mounting.






Paul


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Just say no to stupid homeowners....And Drugs.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Just say no to stupid homeowners....And Drugs.


Hugs not drugs! :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

:whistling2:That tub better be dam tight to the wall or youll need a piece of radiator hose clamped onto the spout to get the water into the tub!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> here is the tub meant for that faucet

















This application would present a cross-connection hazard. So it wouldn't pass inspection.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> This application would present a cross-connection hazard. So it wouldn't pass inspection.


Would it?

the overflow is below the faucet


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Would it?
> 
> the overflow is below the faucet


Cross connection requires a 2" min air gap from the flood plane. That's the top of the tub, not the overflow.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Note #3 
" no plumbers putty on any finish to corrode finish of faucet surface "

:blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> Cross connection requires a 2" min air gap from the flood plane. That's the top of the tub, not the overflow.


I guess so... but never seen a bath tub in my life ever back up to the flood level rim....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> This application would present a cross-connection hazard. So it wouldn't pass inspection.


I was thinking the same thing, that wouldn't pass inspection here.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I can't see where the tub spout is, but it's below the flood rim level of the tub.
> 
> My code defines an air gap(water distribution system): "The unobstructed vertical distance through the free atmosphere between the lowest opening from any pipe or faucet suplying water to a tank, plumbing fixture or other device and the *flood level rim* of the receptacle."
> 
> ...


....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

With the faucet his customer bought it woud pass code

it has a raised spout


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The tub in the pic that Tommy posted could dern sure back up to the flood rim. And why is a raised spout not in violation if it's opening is below the flood rim?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Wrong tub valve for the application.

There is no taper on those threads.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Wrong tub valve for the application.
> 
> There is no taper on those threads.


those faucets use to be hooked up with special 90 with a nut and fiber washer


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

faucet really isn't for that application, but if you must do it, I would install 2 drop ear 90's behind the wall, mount them on a 2x4 so they are mounted well, then stub out some brass nipples and 2 unions. it is gonna stick out from the wall, may not be very pretty..... but that is really all you can do. 

That faucet should be mounted on the tub.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought about that, but the faucet is set up for supply lines, not IPS connections. Even if it was, I'd have to put unions outside the wall to connect them.


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> I thought about that, but the faucet is set up for supply lines, not IPS connections. Even if it was, I'd have to put unions outside the wall to connect them.


 have you tried soldering various copper lines in there, maybe an o.d. Piece would fit, and I swear I have used special elbows for those... Time for some googling


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm going to make them buy the right faucet, I'm not playing with it!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> I'm going to make them buy the right faucet, I'm not playing with it!


Wise choice for both you and the customer


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Golddog111 said:


> have you tried soldering various copper lines in there, maybe an o.d. Piece would fit, and I swear I have used special elbows for those... Time for some googling


FOUND IT...... http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/494414012/The_best_seller_products_brass_female.html. Your welcome. Idk if that will pass without an access panel though.. It problem would not here


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Golddog111 said:


> ....I swear I have used special elbows for those... Time for some googling


Pretty common fitting for mobile home faucets. You still have to have rear access to the valve for installation.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Golddog111 said:


> FOUND IT...... http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/494414012/The_best_seller_products_brass_female.html. Your welcome. Idk if that will pass without an access panel though.. It problem would not here


 
This is what I've always used.

http://www.matco-norca.com/product....aucets/BCL-050-Bathcock-Elbow/product_id/1195

















Paul


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

No way to tighten them after the sheetrock is up.


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> This is what I've always used.
> 
> http://www.matco-norca.com/product.cfm/Bathcocks-Basin-Faucets/BCL-050-Bathcock-Elbow/product_id/1195
> 
> Paul


Tomatoes Tomoteos.... Male female lol. Both you still need an access panel


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> No way to tighten them after the sheetrock is up.


Have them Sheetrock around it lolololo. Yea just tell him it can't be done for that application, not worth it


----------

